# Should I go on youtube?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm a big user of youtube...and finally today I recorded myself on webcam and I realize watching it that I could easily become a "star" on that site. It's amazing how charismatic I can be when I really just put my personality all out there. I look at the most subscribed members on there and I have no doubt I could make it onto the top 30 list by 2007. There are a couple reasons holding me back. One was what would people think about me? Would people who knew me back in the day look at my videos where I'm acting all weird and make fun of me? Probably, but the more I think about it, the more I don't really care. I mean we have one life to live, let them hate. At worst, I could just disallow comments, but I don't want to do that because that sort of gives them too much power.
The other reason is it's sort of a commitment. Although it's fun to make videos where I'm just goofing off a bit, I don't really know if it's a good use of my time. Do you guys know if those popular users on youtube get anything out of it, like money or networking? I don't want to do it as just a hobby.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Some of the top youtubers are going to be getting paid I heard, but that is only the very top. It's hard to get up there. Even if you are good, you have to be able to market yourself correctly. Also it is time consuming. I am on there now with a show, but I made one episode and I have been lax about making the 2nd one. People like to see videos at least once a week.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You almost have to allow comments to be popular. That's actually a big part of the experience. Try to think of a really popular blogger on youtube who doesn't allow comments...there are none. You will also inevitably get lots of hateful comments if you are popular...regardless of how good or bad you may be. Don't let it bother you...they're mostly people who just like to attack anyone popular.

Some of them do get paid. A few of the bloggers are scripted. Many of the popular ones also get free products...there is a ton of product placements going on, on youtube. That's the main way (currently) that revenue is generated on there. Once again, think of some of the popular ones and ask yourself if you notice any products clearly being used on their videos.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

hi dave, thanks for the tips...you should put up more vids then! how do the top members get paid? Yeah I figured it would need to be a commitment...and this last week I've been toying with some editing and graphics software too.

coldmorning: yeah that's a good point, every popular member has lots of comments and haters. I think it will be a good test of my character to see it not affect me. But it would be kind of a life-long decision...everywhere I go, there could be someone recognizing me or whispering about me "ohh I've seen that guy on youtube, I hate him he's so annoying" lol...bumping into people was one of the worst things for me when I had SA. Which of the bloggers are scripted? I know Daxflme is acting as well as a couple others. And can you give an example of product placement? I can't think of any off the top of my head. That would be pretty funny if out of nowhere someone starts drinking a brand name pop.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

....


----------



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd love to see your videos. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks overcome

coldmorning, I read your post before...but you deleted it now?!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Oooh, you noticed. I felt like I was spamming so I decided to delete the post after a couple days. If you want youtube links to any of the products I mentioned, let me know and I'll post a link. In honesty, I can't say for sure that they are all intentional product placements anyway.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

wow I just watched this popular videoblog from a girl in Japan and half way through the video she literally pulls out these snacks and starts eating it and tells people how much she likes it. Before, I would have been naive enough to think she was just randomly doing that because it sort of fit with her quirky personality of doing/saying random things, but it's so obvious it was paid. I wonder how much these people make.


----------



## I'mgonnamakeit (Nov 5, 2005)

Well if find out more details, please, let us now.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I've learned that there is a "partners" program where if you get lots of hits, then you share in the advertising revenue with youtube. However, from what I've heard on a couple of popular v-bloggers, it's not really enough money in itself to sustain an income. Most of them still have jobs outside of youtube, and they are using it more as a launching pad.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've wondered for sometime if I should put something up on youtube too. I could do it now since I have a webcam. Still I'm a bit paranoid of actually showing myself to the world. I'm not sure if they would be ready to see me. :roll I also would be afraid it would invite people to come find me and stalk me. Still good luck if you decide to do it.


----------

